# Gilmore Pond



## oliverqueen (Nov 8, 2018)

Caught these two the other day


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice looking fish and pond.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice   BIG   fish !


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2018)

What kind are they?
Did they taste good?


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 8, 2018)

I released them from what i was told they are good eatting... thanks seabreeze and falcon


----------

